# Hatched something differnt



## Brettix (Nov 30, 2009)

Just after anyone's thoughts on these guys,i hatched out over a week ago.
They are from a pair of yellow/grey beardies,i had 6 whites hatch from 20 eggs.
The rest of the clutch are dark i have put a normal one in the pics for comparison.
They look even more white in the flesh as its hard to capture the white with my cheap camera.
I am thinking they may be hypo ? :?


----------



## wiz-fiz (Nov 30, 2009)

imo they might b hypo coz the white banding on there tails seems really white. jmo.


Will


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Nov 30, 2009)

Congrats Brett. Would of been better if they where albino ayy


----------



## andyscott (Nov 30, 2009)

Very nice. they should turn pure white as the mature and lose their juvi patterns.

The best looking beardie IMO is a pure white male with his jet black beard in breeding season.


----------



## JasonL (Nov 30, 2009)

You love that hypo tag eh Brett?  :lol:


----------



## Brown_Hair (Nov 30, 2009)

albino beardies die to easily! Very promosing Brettix, nice one!


----------



## Brettix (Nov 30, 2009)

andyscott said:


> Very nice. they should turn pure white as the mature and lose their juvi patterns.
> 
> The best looking beardie IMO is a pure white male with his jet black beard in breeding season.


 Thanks Mate,thats what i am hoping for,have you ever had this happen ?
Really would like to know more about the genetic side of it.


----------



## Brettix (Nov 30, 2009)

Brown_Hair said:


> albino beardies die to easily! Very promosing Brettix, nice one!


 Thanks Paul.yeah they do hey,i thought they were albino when they popped out :lol:
Oh well next best thing.

Love it Jason :lol::lol:


----------



## Dusty62 (Dec 1, 2009)

Hey lookin good there Brett , I will have to come up and get some photo's of them and do them some justice...


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Dec 1, 2009)

seen the pics before, but once again very nice.

would be interesting to see if there was like a gene in there somewhere.


----------



## Brettix (Dec 2, 2009)

Dusty62 said:


> Hey lookin good there Brett , I will have to come up and get some photo's of them and do them some justice...


 Thanks Dusty,yeah that would be good mate after their shed next.


----------



## Miss B (Dec 2, 2009)

Interesting!

Look forward to seeing how they turn out.


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Dec 2, 2009)

if they turn out anything like there grandpa there gonna be crackers :lol:


----------



## Brettix (Dec 2, 2009)

Miss B said:


> Interesting!
> 
> Look forward to seeing how they turn out.


 
I am paying special attention to these :lol: and are doing well 

Lets hope so Griz


----------



## adz83 (Dec 3, 2009)

wow promising early signs there brett


----------



## Miss B (Jan 26, 2010)

Any updates?


----------



## Brettix (Nov 3, 2011)

Sorry for the late update on these,thought id post them here again rather then start a new thread.
These guys have now grown up as some of you have seen.They have recently bred,proving my theory with an 100% hypomelanistic clear nailed clutch.
Pics below of some of the adults also pics of the recent hypo clutch,also a comparison pic with 2 normal hatchies to show you the difference in contrast.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Nov 3, 2011)

Awesome bump.


----------



## saximus (Nov 4, 2011)

Nice update Brettix. Very cool to see them all grown up


----------



## Brettix (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks Saximus


----------



## dangles (Nov 4, 2011)

Brettix will you be selling any of the hypo's??


----------



## miss2 (Nov 4, 2011)

they are great , congrats! 
im getting my pair of reds this weekend, think i mihgt need to add a white in there 2


----------



## Brettix (Nov 4, 2011)

Cheers miss2 can go wrong with the reds,hope they trn out well.

Dangles,most are alread spoken for as im only letting a small number go.


----------



## Gecko :) (Nov 4, 2011)

Looking good Brett!
Love these guys! well done!


----------



## Jimbobulan (Nov 4, 2011)

I thought you could tell if they were hypo by clear nails? Or so i heard


----------



## Wally (Nov 4, 2011)

You heard correctly Jimbobulan.


----------



## pythrulz (Nov 4, 2011)

There looking good Brett they all healthy and doing well so far


----------



## Brettix (Nov 5, 2011)

Jimbobulan said:


> I thought you could tell if they were hypo by clear nails? Or so i heard


Yes thats correct,though leucistic beardies also have clear nails.


----------



## The_Dreaded_Pets (Nov 5, 2011)

omg bbret reaing the 1st part of this post i thaught u was haveing a giggle with everyone haha never noticed the date untill ur updated post lol cant wait to recive my guys started sorting my enclosures out today once again welldone they are all stunners


----------



## gregcranston (Nov 6, 2011)

Awesome looking beardies Brettix! From the odds of the first clutch with 6 out of 20 being white, it sounds like an autosomal recessive trait. The last pic of the 2 white and 2 normal hatchies really shows the difference. I've never been much of a fan of white phase, but those hatchies look fantastic!


----------



## Brettix (Nov 9, 2011)

The_Dreaded_Pets said:


> omg bbret reaing the 1st part of this post i thaught u was haveing a giggle with everyone haha never noticed the date untill ur updated post lol cant wait to recive my guys started sorting my enclosures out today once again welldone they are all stunners



Lol yes its an old thread id almost forgotten about,thought id refresh it,thanks mate.



gregcranston said:


> Awesome looking beardies Brettix! From the odds of the first clutch with 6 out of 20 being white, it sounds like an autosomal recessive trait. The last pic of the 2 white and 2 normal hatchies really shows the difference. I've never been much of a fan of white phase, but those hatchies look fantastic!



Thanks Greg,yes it has proven to be a recessive trait.
They are a little more ghostly looking than your normal whites,very exciting future ahead.


----------



## hugsta (Nov 9, 2011)

Stunning looking beardies, great work on proving them out.


----------

